# Need a new sliding door/ door wall etc.



## Sodbuster (Nov 15, 2017)

I've told myself for the last 3 years that I was going to replace our sliding glass door before the next winter, and it's still here. It's a Kolbe & Kolbe brand, that is around 20 years old. It leaks air so badly we need to put one of those window films over it, or you feel a breeze.  Problem is, I start reading reviews, and according to their owners, all new sliders suck. Does anyone here have a good recommendation for a replacement that seals tightly, and is good quality. Thanks.


----------



## heat seeker (Nov 16, 2017)

Not sure what they're called, but they have a regular type door with a large window panel next to it. They have to seal better than a slider. My slider leaks some, but not enough to be replaced. If it gets replaced, that's what it will be.


----------



## Sodbuster (Nov 16, 2017)

Thanks, will look into that, almost sounds like some sort of French door, with a fixed panel.


----------



## heat seeker (Nov 16, 2017)

Glad to offer the idea - probably worth what you paid for it...
It dawned on me - look up "Patio Doors" at Home Depot.


----------



## Wooden Head (Nov 16, 2017)

Sodbuster said:


> Thanks, will look into that, almost sounds like some sort of French door, with a fixed panel.



Yes, I replaced both of my sliding doors with swing doors.

One has the door in the middle with half width panels on each side. The other is a French door with a full fixed panel on one side, this is a Pella door around $800.
The other sells for around $2500.

I hope you don't run into the same problem I had. The man that built this house didn't know what plumb is. One door opening was out of plumb by 5 inches from top to bottom. This explained the reason he used sliding doors.


----------



## johneh (Nov 16, 2017)

3 years ago I replaces both my leaking slider doors with french doors
what a difference in performance . Wish I had done it years ago


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 16, 2017)

We replaced the original 1970s vintage sliding doors with full glass French doors . . . they're much better.


----------



## Sodbuster (Nov 16, 2017)

When you guys say French Doors, I'm thinking of two full size doors, with one door being fixed. Are we thinking the same thing? The door that needs to be replaced, is by the dining room table and opens to a deck, so it would need to swing out, or hit the table. My parents had a door that they used to replace a slider years ago. IIRC it had 3 smaller panels, and only the end one opened. When the latch was thrown, it would also throw latches at the top and bottom to suck the door against the seal. Our door faces due north, so it gets abused by the winter winds. We've had storms where our plastic window seal was stretched out a complete foot in the center, tells you how much air would have been coming through. And we've had snow blow in as well


----------



## johneh (Nov 16, 2017)

Both my doors open and swing in they will swing right to the wall and be out of the way .
There is no post between them so it is one big opening .  The doors face north/east so 
get the full brunt of winter storms . Don't leak air or water and they are made of fiberglass 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/MP-Door...wing-Hinged-Patio-Door-HN5068L00201/206116000


----------



## Sodbuster (Nov 16, 2017)

johneh said:


> Both my doors open and swing in they will swing right to the wall and be out of the way .
> There is no post between them so it is one big opening .  The doors face north/east so
> get the full brunt of winter storms . Don't leak air or water and they are made of fiberglass
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/MP-Door...wing-Hinged-Patio-Door-HN5068L00201/206116000



Thanks, will look into that, certainly cheaper option that the sliders I've been shown so far $$$.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 16, 2017)

Sodbuster said:


> When you guys say French Doors, I'm thinking of two full size doors, with one door being fixed. Are we thinking the same thing? The door that needs to be replaced, is by the dining room table and opens to a deck, so it would need to swing out, or hit the table. My parents had a door that they used to replace a slider years ago. IIRC it had 3 smaller panels, and only the end one opened. When the latch was thrown, it would also throw latches at the top and bottom to suck the door against the seal. Our door faces due north, so it gets abused by the winter winds. We've had storms where our plastic window seal was stretched out a complete foot in the center, tells you how much air would have been coming through. And we've had snow blow in as well



Two doors . . . one opens regularly like any old door. The other door has a latch at the top and bottom so it is usually fixed in place, but if I want to open it wide open for lots of fresh air or to move in something very large I can swing it open.

Pretty sure you can get doors that swing in or out . . . depending on your wants and needs.


----------



## shoot-straight (Nov 19, 2017)

We had a crappy French door type setup that leaked like a sieve. We did the opposite and swapped it for a reall nice andersen slider. Huge improvement.


----------



## semipro (Nov 19, 2017)

Our 30 year old Andersen slider still seals well.  I've checked it with an infrared camera.  We use it often to let the dogs in/lout.  I'm real picky about air leaks and have been pleasantly surprised by this door. 
Sliders were/are popular for a reason.  I've not liked the "sill" height of some french doors and found them awkward as entry doors when compared to a slider.


----------



## Hogwildz (Nov 20, 2017)

I installed Pella ThermaStar sliders 11 years ago, never a leak, never an issue. I have had french doors, and have 2 here, and they both have small leaks at the center bottom at the seal between both doors. I love the french doors, but IMO the sliders are tighter.

Same as the link, but mine came with brass handle
https://www.lowes.com/pd/ThermaStar...rsible-White-Vinyl-Sliding-Patio-Door/3191529


----------



## jeanw (Dec 7, 2017)

A patio door has a fixed panel with one panel that opens. A French door both doors are operable. Ours has the latch like y'all mentioned top and bottom  the can be used.... So both too can be opened. Our are Pella Designer series.Luv em
 In our former home we had the Pella des series French slider. Regretted it cause it would only open like less than 30 inches. So couldn't take anything large thru it like the real French door setup. That was my mistake.. my mistake. Cause we had furniture there the swinging doors would have interfered. Now we have the large slider in our other home walkout  basement. Hope we get out of this rut and move there soon 
thanks all


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Dec 14, 2017)

semipro said:


> Our 30 year old Andersen slider still seals well.  I've checked it with an infrared camera.  We use it often to let the dogs in/lout.  I'm real picky about air leaks and have been pleasantly surprised by this door.
> Sliders were/are popular for a reason.  I've not liked the "sill" height of some french doors and found them awkward as entry doors when compared to a slider.



I have 4 big Andersons that have rotted out on the bottom that I have to replace.  $1800 before install...each.  

I've been putting that off.


----------



## semipro (Dec 14, 2017)

sportbikerider78 said:


> I have 4 big Andersons that have rotted out on the bottom that I have to replace.  $1800 before install...each.
> 
> I've been putting that off.


Ours is aluminum.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Dec 14, 2017)

I've been collecting discarded sliders for several years. One day I'll build a nice big green house with them all.


----------



## greg13 (Dec 14, 2017)

Sodbuster said:


> I've told myself for the last 3 years that I was going to replace our sliding glass door before the next winter, and it's still here. It's a Kolbe & Kolbe brand, that is around 20 years old. It leaks air so badly we need to put one of those window films over it, or you feel a breeze.  Problem is, I start reading reviews, and according to their owners, all new sliders suck. Does anyone here have a good recommendation for a replacement that seals tightly, and is good quality. Thanks.



Not to worry, it's not next winter yet!
Spend the extra and get a quality french door, or save money on the door and spend more than the difference in lost heat & drafts.


----------



## Sodbuster (Dec 14, 2017)

greg13 said:


> Not to worry, it's not next winter yet!
> Spend the extra and get a quality french door, or save money on the door and spend more than the difference in lost heat & drafts.




Heavily leaning toward a french door, or removing the door altogether, we only use it for ventilation in the summer, a window would suffice.


----------



## semipro (Dec 14, 2017)

Sodbuster said:


> Heavily leaning toward a french door, or removing the door altogether, we only use it for ventilation in the summer, a window would suffice.


That makes sense.  Be aware that any window within 18" of the floor should have safety glazing (e.g. tempered glass) which is a more expensive window.  That why you'll find most windows installed above that height.


----------

